# I thought I was moderately fit...



## morebiggins_lesswiggins (19 Sep 2012)

I thought wrong!

Went for a bike ride earlier and I can't believe how out of shape I am. I did my 4 mile circuit in 20 mins. Now I know mountain bikes are all but 4 miles and I thought my legs were gonna fall off. I look around this forum and people talking about 50 & 100 mile bike rides like it's a stroll in the park and there's me struggling with 4 bleeding miles! It's enough to put you off. 

How long before improvements kick in? How long before I feel like a proper cyclist rather than a pretender? 

I'm not giving up cos I actually enjoy it (despite the pain), I'm just feeling a bit deflated that I can't manage 4 miles with pain.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (19 Sep 2012)

I started 3 months ago and just did a 55 miles charity ride just take your time and build it up a little at a time


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Sep 2012)

good to hear you arnt giving up mate...you are already a proper cyclist because you are cycling....just keep at it...there are many peeps on here who were where you are....i remember struggling around the local park a few years ago lol!


----------



## Peteaud (19 Sep 2012)

build it up and enjoy it.

10 miles on a mtb is different to 10 miles on a roadie.


----------



## Easytigers (19 Sep 2012)

I remember going 4 miles and having to take a break before I set of back home when I first started (not that long ago!). I was also nervous about being so far from home and having to walk back. I guess that within two or three months this gradually crept up to the ten/fifteen mile mark (without a break and not killing me!!!). You'll soon be there. Good luck


----------



## cyberknight (19 Sep 2012)

Peteaud said:


> build it up and enjoy it.
> 
> 10 miles on a mtb is different to 10 miles on a roadie.


+1
When i dig out my winter hack for my commute i know about it , a lot harder to get up to speed and keep it there whereas my road bike commuter can maintain the same speed in a lower gear with less effort .


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Sep 2012)

I've done a few 50s and the odd 100 mate but they're never a walk in the park! Don't be too hard on yourself.

Stu


----------



## endoman (19 Sep 2012)

My first ride was a struggle to do 5 miles, steady progress lead to a 100 miler 3 1/2 months later, then a year later Etape du Tour at 4 stones lighter as well. Little and often to start with, no big jumps in distance, I found having little goals, like be able to ride to work ( 15 miles) ride to work and back in a day, do first 50 miler, first metric century etc. helped a huge amount.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2012)

Just keep at it, I was much like that in June, my first ride was 8.53 miles and it took me 55 mins so you actual did better, than me, though I don't know hills you climb ect.. mine was compared with what I just did to day quite steep, 47 ft climb per mile it was 400ft of climbing, today I did 880 ft twice as much but over 3 times the distance, which meant i only climbed 28 ft per mile,
It took me 6-7 wks to really start to notice a difference, I covered 32 miles today in 2hrs 12 mins, not quick compared to some (just over 14mph, I have been quicker over similar terrain and distance), but it's only been the last 3-4 wks that for the most part I really dont notice the miles and my climbing ability improving to the point where I dont think "oh no not another hill", but on the other hand I do put the hrs in total so far since June 23rd, 121 hrs. or an avg of about 81/2 hrs a wk. or a decent ride 4 days out of 7. Out of the 62 days I have ridden only 12 have been less the 20 miles.
The first month f did it hurt, but you will get there you just have to keep at it, it really does get easier.


----------



## morebiggins_lesswiggins (19 Sep 2012)

TBH I'm feeling a bit better now. It's just that feeling of getting of the bike to realise many legs don't work anymore made me think is never improve. 

I have to say it seems a bloody hard sport to get into. Not just the fitness but the jargon. It's like another language. I might need to but a cycling dictionary! And there's so much stuff you could/should get it's like a minefield!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

morebiggins_lesswiggins said:


> long before I feel like a proper cyclist rather than a pretender?




We're pretenders, just some are pretenders with expensive tastes


----------



## 4F (19 Sep 2012)

Keep with it. The first time I cycled to work it took me 1 hours and 25 minutes and I had to stop twice. 15 years later and today I did it in my best ever time of 42 minutes.

Set small goals 5 miles, then 10 stick with it and build it up slowly and before you know it you will be surprised what you can do. 

100 mile rides are never a walk in the park but can be achieved and a long term target to aim for.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Sep 2012)

morebiggins_lesswiggins said:


> TBH I'm feeling a bit better now. It's just that feeling of getting of the bike to realise many legs don't work anymore made me think is never improve.
> 
> I have to say it seems a bloody hard sport to get into. Not just the fitness but the jargon. It's like another language. I might need to but a cycling dictionary! And there's so much stuff you could/should get it's like a minefield!


 
forget all the 'shoulds' for now....just get on a bike and keep riding it...gradually you will realize yourself what you need and dont need. when you get cold buy gloves...simples


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> We're pretenders, just some are pretenders with expensive tastes


Yea and that guy from the sky team I passed today didn't even say hello, whilst the bloke in jeans we had a bit of a chat, after I caught him up after he had over taken me.


----------



## LegsRsore (19 Sep 2012)

Well done! 

4 miles will lead to 40 in no time. I started like you on a Mountain Bike about 5 weeks ago and did 8 miles in 57 mins. Almost puked too 

I went on a 30 mile ride on Tuesday with Billinger and we did it in 2hrs. Big improvement that came in a few weeks.

Stick to it and don't put yourself down. Set achievable and short term goals. You'll crack it.

Next ride out try to shave 30 seconds off your time over the same distance.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Sep 2012)

we have (nearly) all been there,

My 1st hill isnt a hill, and yes i got off the bike and walked it, now i dont even think of it as an incline.

The jargon comes and the more you are on this site the more you pick up.

Biggest thing, enjoyment, dont overdo it, for the sake of it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> forget all the 'shoulds' for now....just get on a bike and keep riding it...gradually you will realize yourself what you need and dont need. when you get cold buy gloves...simples


+1


----------



## helston90 (19 Sep 2012)

Don't beat yourself up if you're enjoying yourself- that's what it's about!
It never gets easier you just go faster!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea and that guy from the sky team I passed today didn't even say hello, whilst the bloke in jeans we had a bit of a chat, after I caught him up after he had over taken me.



Ha, perfect! Second note is to never let yourself be intimidated by folk with fancy gear


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2012)

helston90 said:


> Don't beat yourself up if you're enjoying yourself- that's what it's about!
> It never gets easier you just go faster!


Dont know about that, I am finding I am not going faster, its just getting easier, I am finding the hills dont hurt so much, and the distances, well I wont say fly by, but no matter how far I have just lately it doesnt seem two mins before I have that climb upto the house. 
Though having said that I do get a new P.B. from time to time.


----------



## helston90 (20 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont know about that, I am finding I am not going faster, its just getting easier, I am finding the hills dont hurt so much, and the distances, well I wont say fly by, but no matter how far I have just lately it doesnt seem two mins before I have that climb upto the house.
> Though having said that I do get a new P.B. from time to time.


 
If you're finding the hills don't hurt so much you're not trying hard enough - having said that if you're setting new PB's then you probably are!


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2012)

Frequency of rinding is the key, and build up slowly. I.e riding 5 miles 5 times a week is better than two 15 mile rides. The body adapts better.

It will take 3-6 months before you see good gains. As for increasing miles, do what runners recommend = plus 10% Day 1 = 5 miles, day 2 = 5.5 miles.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Frequency of rinding is the key, and build up slowly. I.e riding 5 miles 5 times a week is better than two 15 mile rides. The body adapts better.
> 
> It will take 3-6 months before you see good gains. As for increasing miles, do what runners recommend = plus 10% *Week* 1 = 5 miles, *Week* 2 = 5.5 miles.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2012)

Gah - it's a bike not a run - 10% each ride !


----------



## morebiggins_lesswiggins (20 Sep 2012)

Just add 10% eh? I'm not that good at maths!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Sep 2012)

morebiggins_lesswiggins said:


> It's just that feeling of getting of the bike to realise many legs don't work anymore


 
Don't know about anyone else, but I love that feeling after a ride - be it 2 miles or 20. For me, it says I've given all I can and I know it does me good. If I come back and jump off the bike with no after-effects at all it's like I haven't tried.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Sep 2012)

Take it _easy_ to begin with and listen to your body
Select a lower gear than you think you should be in
Go up in 3 mile incriments, until the mid twenties
Switch to 5 mile incriments, until 40
Switch to 10 mile incriments, until 70
The rest... is cheesecake!


----------



## WobblyBob (20 Sep 2012)

swl said:


> Don't know about anyone else, but I love that feeling after a ride - be it 2 miles or 20. For me, it says I've given all I can and I know it does me good. If I come back and jump off the bike with no after-effects at all it's like I haven't tried.


 
Could'nt agree more....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Sep 2012)

helston90 said:


> If you're finding the hills don't hurt so much you're not trying hard enough - having said that if you're setting new PB's then you probably are!


Maybe I should find some longer steeper hills,
I did 50Km yesterday of a none to taxing route to me these days, though the wind was still a problem from time to time.
The last Km is all climb the first 100m is 8% then it easer's to between 1-3 for most of it with slight dip about half way up.
My slowest was 4'10" on the 6th of this month yesterday I did it in 3'49" thats about a 9% improvement. Though they have varied through the month.
Cobblers Lane


----------



## DeepBurn (20 Sep 2012)

I have found that just getting out regularly makes a huge difference.

When I started cycling on my new bike in July I was doing a couple of miles near my house including one steep, short hill. It killed me every time I attempted it. However yesterday, just a couple of months later, I cycled almost 20 miles over hilly terrain, and felt like I could have continued a bit further.

The gains I have made in a such a short space have surprised me a little bit, but being mentally prepared is just as important. I know if I push myself it will hurt and that takes some getting your head around!

But the way I look at it is that you have to take yourself out of the comfort zone otherwise you'll never improve.

Stick at it and I bet you'll see improvements very soon.


----------



## malcermie (20 Sep 2012)

morebiggins_lesswiggins said:


> I thought wrong!
> 
> Went for a bike ride earlier and I can't believe how out of shape I am. I did my 4 mile circuit in 20 mins. Now I know mountain bikes are all but 4 miles and I thought my legs were gonna fall off. I look around this forum and people talking about 50 & 100 mile bike rides like it's a stroll in the park and there's me struggling with 4 bleeding miles! It's enough to put you off.
> 
> ...


Rode two miles on a friends mountain bike and couldn't believe how hard work those knobby tyres were!! I think I used twice as much energy as I do on road tyres it was like riding with suction cups on!!
Malc


----------



## DeepBurn (20 Sep 2012)

malcermie said:


> Rode two miles on a friends mountain bike and couldn't believe how hard work those knobby tyres were!! I think I used twice as much energy as I do on road tyres it was like riding with suction cups on!!
> Malc


 
Very true - my current bike is the first I have ever ridden with road tyres and it makes such a difference. 

And yesterday, whilst out riding, I had to pump my tyres up a bit becasue they were a little flat. The difference I felt going up the next hill was remarkable, just for having more air in them!!


----------



## BalkanExpress (20 Sep 2012)

morebiggins_lesswiggins said:


> I thought wrong!
> 
> Went for a bike ride earlier and I can't believe how out of shape I am. I did my 4 mile circuit in 20 mins. Now I know mountain bikes are all but 4 miles and I thought my legs were gonna fall off. I look around this forum and people talking about 50 & 100 mile bike rides like it's a stroll in the park and there's me struggling with 4 bleeding miles! It's enough to put you off.
> 
> ...


 
Look at it this way : you were averaging 12 miles an hour which is not bad, so I guess your lungs are okay but your legs just need to get used to the cycling. After a week of 4 miles an evening you'll start to feel the difference and you can build up the distance after that.

As everyone else has said stick with it and it gets better, a few years back when i started riding again my first ride took me up a steep hill, I got to the top( having stopped once for a rest and some water ) and .... Every ride after that was an improvement.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Gah - it's a bike not a run - 10% each ride !


 
Yes true, was just correcting the runners rule 

TBH on a bike, I never bothered building up gradually. I seemed to be able to ~30 mile without feeling particularly tired from day one. Then I would choose a distance and do it. Like the recent Manc 100, I said I would come, and I did. My previously longest ride was about 60 mile and that was over a year ago, maybe longer (at the time of the Manc 100), I had been cycling minimally for a good 9 months and only recently got back on the bike a few weeks before that 100. I appear to have a pretty good baseline for endurance.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Sep 2012)

Don't worry about time OR distance! Do what you feel comfortable with and do it as often as you can/feel like.

Once you feel an improvement then you can think about upgrading to another bike (IF that is what you want: the important thing is that YOU do what YOU want to do: don't worry about other people).

Just get out and enjoy yorself!


----------



## G2EWS (20 Sep 2012)

morebiggins_lesswiggins keep it up, you are doing great for a newbie I reckon!

Started my 'commute' 12 rides ago! (couple of higher mileage than my commutes in there)

5 miles each way and the first day was 28 minutes and knackered. I am now at just over 20 minutes, average of just over 14 mph and loving it. Trying to beat my previous best using the Garmin software. So far I am 'winning' almost every day! Amazes me that it takes longer to cycle in that it does to get home and not that much difference in hills!

So morebiggins_lesswiggins just keep it up and it will get easier. Seems like there is a lot of sense spoken on this forum and a lot of great help the likes of you and I can tap into.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Davidc (20 Sep 2012)

Don't worry about jargon, or clothing.

If it's a mountain bike (jargon = mtb) get the knobbly tyres off and smooth (jargon = slick) ones on and you'll go twice the distance!

All the best with it. Good way to stay fit, a cheap form of transport and an enjoyable activity with it.


----------



## morebiggins_lesswiggins (20 Sep 2012)

Davidc said:


> Don't worry about jargon, or clothing.
> 
> If it's a mountain bike (jargon = mtb) get the knobbly tyres off and smooth (jargon = slick) ones on and you'll go twice the distance!
> 
> All the best with it. Good way to stay fit, a cheap form of transport and an enjoyable activity with it.



"Cheap" ? It's costing me a bloody fortune so far. 

In all seriousness guys thanks for the moral support. Gonna get me slicks (see I'm speaking the lingo already) on the bike and see how that goes. Now where's my credit card?


----------



## Pato Donald (20 Sep 2012)

Congrats on the ride! Don't be hard on yourself, it's always the earliest rides that are toughest!  

Like everyone said, it gets easier the more you do it. Consistency is key, and if it is something you like, it will be easier to make it a part of your daily routune. Who knows, you may end up doing some longer rides before too long! 

I think because cycling is a low-impact activity compared to running, you're able to increase mileage a bit more quickly. That said, it's critical to do this incrementally and to listen to your body. With a little persistence and patience you'll improve faster than you may think!


----------



## barrymanifold (20 Sep 2012)

Five months ago 3 mile could not get my breath now have done my 100km and my regular 25 mile takes a hour and a half .As they say you just have to put the miles in.


----------



## morebiggins_lesswiggins (20 Sep 2012)

When I stop and think that it was less than 9 months ago that I tore my ACL it makes me feel a bit better about how I'm doing. I've always had pretty strong legs from my swimming days but I guess my knee injury has affected me more than I'd like too admit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Sep 2012)

Dayvo said:


> Don't worry about time OR distance! Do what you feel comfortable with and do it as often as you can/feel like.
> 
> Once you feel an improvement then you can think about upgrading to another bike (IF that is what you want: the important thing is that YOU do what YOU want to do: don't worry about other people).
> 
> Just get out and enjoy yorself!


+1


barrymanifold said:


> Five months ago 3 mile could not get my breath now have done my 100km and my regular 25 mile takes a hour and a half .As they say you just have to put the miles in.


I could mirror this, first ride June 23 8 miles @ 9.3 mph, this last 8 days I have done 2x60Km rides 2x50km, a 40km 2x30+Km and a 20km (that was to test the new GPS thing) most I have done in a day was 85Km though that was three different rides really, a couple of commutes and a 50Km ride. Poor bike doesn't know whats going on, it had been in the shed the best part of 4 years with just the odd ride.

I suffered a compression injury to my right leg some years ago, cycling has strengthened it, I still get some sharp pains whilst out riding, though if I back off a little and spin gentle, it goes.


----------



## morebiggins_lesswiggins (8 Oct 2012)

Thought I'd give you all an update (not that I imagine anyone to care). Not been out for about 3 weeks due to an issue with an amazon vendor ( never order through bikemadness!!!) After advice on this forum I ordered some new tyres to put on the MTB but when I ordered off amazon I forgot to change the quantity to 2 ( idiot I know) so I ordered another tyre from amazon themselves as I was ordering something else anyway. I ordered the tyre from bikemadness on 20/09/2012 and it didnt arrive until yesterday!!!

Anyway I digress. After 3 weeks doing nothing ( considering I've only been out a couple of times anyway) I thought I would be alot slower than usual on my little route. Then when I was riding I seemed to get caught at every set of lights for a longer time than usual. I then had to stop to sort my saddle out (I really need to fiddle with the fit of the bike, I'm sure my knees aren't supposed to hit my gut!!) Anyway, as I dragged my fat arse down the 'home straight' I was thinking 'this must be the longest I have ever taken on this route'. Got home to find I'd done it in...exactly the same time with a top speed of 27 mph.

I know it probably means nothing to alot of you but its given me a boost. Finally got some lights now which means I can go out when my son is in bed now (couldnt get out alot before my lights arrived as I was fulfilling my role as family taxi driver!!)

Felt sick as a dog when I'd finished mind which shows how out of shape I am!!


----------



## Berties (8 Oct 2012)

I've rode 180 plus miles a week on carbon road bike all summer average speed always above 17mph,today took out my faithful mountain bike,did a 15 mile route a lot off road,the beast is heavy slow but a joy to get out in the mud,a mountain bike v a road bike is like night and day for distance,i did a 20mph mile but my legs told the tale,keep with it ignore the roadies,mountain bikes are fun but a little harder to ride over distance but you will become a stronger rider!!


----------



## mrbadexample (8 Oct 2012)

I've done the same thing as you today. I reversed a 14 mile route that I first did on Friday. Felt like I was dying all the way round, and arrived home in almost exactly the same time. I thought I'd taken about 15-20 minutes longer. How does that work then, eh?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2012)

mrbadexample said:


> I've done the same thing as you today. I reversed a 14 mile route that I first did on Friday. Felt like I was dying all the way round, and arrived home in almost exactly the same time. I thought I'd taken about 15-20 minutes longer. How does that work then, eh?


it has something to do with the fact you have climbed the height both ways, steeper climbs may seem to take longer but if they climb the same height they will be shorter, and your avg on the downhill bits will be greater for longer than the short steep downhill bit.
So if you have over a given route some short steep hills, you will have longer gradual downhill sections were your avg will be above the norm, compensating for the steep sections. if you go the other way, whilst the gradual hills might seem easier they will slow your avg a little.


----------



## mrbadexample (12 Oct 2012)

That seems to make sense. After all, if I start at home and finish at home, then it stands to reason that I've done the same amount of ascending as descending. Otherwise I'd end up above or below my house.


----------



## Devonshiredave (21 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> +1
> 
> I could mirror this, first ride June 23 8 miles @ 9.3 mph, this last 8 days I have done 2x60Km rides 2x50km, a 40km 2x30+Km and a 20km (that was to test the new GPS thing) most I have done in a day was 85Km though that was three different rides really, a couple of commutes and a 50Km ride.


 I wish I could get out more! My riding is confined to weekends at the moment as I still don't have a front light worth a fig. I promised myself one this month, but as always, there's too much month left at the end of the money! I pray for reasonable weather each weekend just to get my fix.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Nov 2012)

Devonshiredave said:


> I wish I could get out more! My riding is confined to weekends at the moment as I still don't have a front light worth a fig. I promised myself one this month, but as always, there's too much month left at the end of the money! I pray for reasonable weather each weekend just to get my fix.


I dont know if you read this Dave http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6.117285/, it a good light very bright, at £27 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181007055...sid=p3984.m1439.l2649&clk_rvr_id=413630783313


----------



## Devonshiredave (21 Nov 2012)

I did Nigel. Looks pretty decent too. I may have to abandon my predjudice of cables and battery packs and bite the bullet so to speak. I have had quite an expensive month so far, new saddle and shoes so the light will have to wait or Mrs DD might be tempted to cut up my cards!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Nov 2012)

Devonshiredave said:


> I did Nigel. Looks pretty decent too. I may have to abandon my predjudice of cables and battery packs and bite the bullet so to speak. I have had quite an expensive month so far, new saddle and shoes so the light will have to wait or Mrs DD might be tempted to cut up my cards!


I can recommend it when you can though, the service is quick.


----------



## Hicky (21 Nov 2012)

morebiggins_lesswiggins said:


> How long before improvements kick in? How long before I feel like a proper cyclist rather than a pretender?
> 
> I'm not giving up cos I actually enjoy it (despite the pain), I'm just feeling a bit deflated that I can't manage 4 miles with pain.



Don't give up the pain will fade(no it won't you'll just ride harder!).
Improvements depend on the frequency and intensity you ride.......proper cyclists are people who use a bike for fun/transport.....delete as needed, enjoy.


----------



## ianjmcd (21 Nov 2012)

I'll Give you 3 months riding on a MTB with or without slicks and you will joining the crazy gang and hanker after a road bike ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

ianjmcd said:


> I'll Give you 3 months commuting to work on a MTB with or without slicks and you will joining the crazy gang and hanker after a road bike ;-)


 

It just happens doesn't it?


----------



## ianjmcd (21 Nov 2012)

Its evolution the fitter you get the better you want the equipment to be and the faster and fitter you get ;-)


----------



## Risex4 (21 Nov 2012)

morebiggins_lesswiggins said:


> How long before improvements kick in? How long before I feel like a proper cyclist rather than a pretender?
> 
> I'm not giving up cos I actually enjoy it (despite the pain), I'm just feeling a bit deflated that I can't manage 4 miles with pain.


 


morebiggins_lesswiggins said:


> Felt sick as a dog when I'd finished mind which shows how out of shape I am!!


 
Your second 'update' post answers your initial sentiment from the first post; a sentiment which, incidently, I personaly feel is inverted and is an all too common feeling from guys just starting out.

That 'Sick as a dog' feeling is your badge. You are a 'proper' cyclist from the first instant you swing your leg over the saddle and buy into that urge to peddle that bit harder. You become a 'pretender' when you stop the 'harder' part.

Bare witness to Sir Bradley of the Muttons. I haven't watched the actual thing but on the advert for his latest documentary theres a bit where he is talking about being at altitude, the lungs being on fire and fighting the urge to give up.

That right there is the naked essence of it all from one of the best in the world.

If you get into actual comparisons, Im sure Mr Wiggo would look at my 'meagre' achievements of a fairly regular diet of 50 milers beefed up with the very occassional century with a mild disdain. His frame of reference compared to mine is completely different. Do I consider myself a non-cyclist because I cant pull 250k in under 6 hours? Do I heck.

Cycling, to me, is all about the challange and the improvment. Whether its distance, speed, frequency of rides, whatever, its the raw desire to turn the cranks which makes you a cyclist. Where you are on the path is completely irrelevant.

Im not saying you need to feel sick as a dog every time you finish a ride, or that you need to set your lungs on fire or destroy your legs for every second you are in the saddle; I'm guessing you're not realistically setting your sights on a Tour De France victory or going Pro.
Its when you 'give up' the hunt; you lose that hunger and desire and become satisfied with what you can do and seek no more, you ride the exact same route the same number of times each day, each week, each month, and are happy with the same time every time so that cycling has now become a simple motion. Thats when you become the pretender.

Just my opinion like.


----------



## Risex4 (21 Nov 2012)

Or, to put it another way.

There is a cyclist who lives down on Bee Street.

Bill and Bob are neighbours.

Bill has been cycling his whole life. He cycles daily 20 miles to work and 20 miles home again. He has got the route down so exact that at a constant 18mph his wife can time when to put dinner on the table and Bill can get in to laugh at the clueless contestants on Pointless. He has a nice shiny road bike which is only a year old and a good selection of lycra to match his trim physique so he doesnt get too sweaty in his work clothes.

Bob is - not to put too finer point on it - overwieght. He has seldom exercised in his 40+ years and has never shown much of an interest before. He has been prompted to lose some weight and has decided that cycling to the shops is a way to do it. He's been doing it for a week, is still a nervous wreck, feels self consious and spends half the time in the saddle questioning why he is bothering. His does however want to get to the point where he can make it up the hill to the shops without getting off his bike to push.

Bill is a commuter. Bob is the cyclist.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Nov 2012)

Risex4 said:


> Or, to put it another way.
> 
> There is a cyclist who lives down on Bee Street.
> 
> ...


 
A cyclist is someone who rides a bike - Bob and Bill ride bikes - they're both cyclists. It doesn't matter if you're a fair weather cyclist, a commuter or if you've won the Tour de France, you're still a cyclist if you ride a bike.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Nov 2012)

And unless you're competing, being a cyclist has got absolutely nothing to with how fast you're going - or indeed, want to go!


----------



## stephen.rooke (22 Nov 2012)

gotta start somewhere, biggest mistake people make is putting the bike in a really high gear and putting lot of force through the pedals. drop down the gears and pedal faster, makes things a lot easier. you soon build your fitness up. lots of us here started struggling doing a few miles. started riding in march, found 7 mile ride hard and i did a 100 mile ride in september. i can now go out and do 50 mile rides easily enough but its never easy peazy. did one today and found it tough because 27 miles of it was into a headwind

also when i started i did my 7 mile commute at an average of 12 mph, i can now do it at around 20/21 and do an 18mph average doing the uphill return journey


----------



## Kins (22 Nov 2012)

First Ride on my new to me MTB this morning, first ride in 20 years, driving rain and wind not withstanding, a very wet 3 miles later and I am cream crackered. The joys of Welsh weather, mind you it looks pretty bad all over at the moment.


----------



## Devonshiredave (22 Nov 2012)

You're a braver man than I. I took the car!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Nov 2012)

I was hoping to get out, but other things to do. still I will be out tomorrow come what may. Did a bit a bike maintenance.


----------

